# New here & soon-to-be hedgie parent!



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

Okay, so I'm not THAT new here.. I've actually been reading stuff on here for months and months now, and I'm FINALLY getting a hedgehog on thursday!  I'm very excited. I've spent months researching stuff and reading posts on here, so I'm very very excited, as you could imagine!

My little hedgie is coming from someone who is working & about to start uni next month so he wanted someone who had more time for his hedgie to have him, and that's where I come in! I'm not sure how old he is, but I know the guy bought him from a pet store end of June 2009.

He's coming with his cage, bag of shavings, food dishes, and his wheel. I don't know or think he has an Igloo though, but I'll find out on thursday. Will a box of some sort keep him happy for awhile if there is no Igloo? I guess if there's no igloo then he hasn't ever had one? I'll have to find that out..

Also, I live in a basement suite, and I was hoping to keep him in my bedroom, I never have my blinds open, but during the day if I'm in my room the light is always on. Should I invest in a lamp or something possibly to put by his cage? any particular light/lamp? I don't want it too close and burning him or anything. I'm also awake myself until about 2.30am, and up around 11. But I just sit in my room with bed side lamp on, not the light generally. So that wouldn't bother his night time would it?

I have a feeling he's going to be pretty shy and nervous for awhile too. I also know that he doesn't mind baths, but he gets really scared if you make any waves or anything! Cute! I'm so excited. I absolutely cannot wait! 

Anything else I should know/do in the next day or two to prepare for him coming home? He's coming with his cage so that won't be different for him. Although I think I want to attempt litter training him, as he currently isn't. Is that going to be a problem cause he's not a baby and already used to his current routine?

Sorry for all the questions! Just very excited and wanting to clear things up! Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok well i dont really know the details of lighting a cage but u should get a light source for him and a timer for it (someone will tell u the details im sure lol). Also what is the temperature of the room he will be in? If its too cold or hot it could be dangerous. Its great that ur up late at night, you will be able to spend more time with ur little one, as long as there isnt too much light i cant see it being a problem. The one thing i would really recommend is changing him from shavings to fleece liners, its so much easier to clean. And then for litter training try to use the shavings and put them in a litter box under the wheel if its possible, most hedgies will go to the bathroom while on there wheel. Just remember some will use the litter some wont. 

Hopefully he does have an igloo but if he doesnt some sort of box to hide under will be fine untill u buy one. And also what kind of wheel does he have right now?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the new hedgie! What's his name?  

I'd recommend you invest in a Carolina Storm Wheel. It's very safe and VERY easy to clean. LarryT here from the forum sells them.  

Amanda's suggestion to use fleece liners is good too. You can still use shavings in the litter pan.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Thanks! His name is Hercules .. but I'm not that fussed on it haha :S is that wrong of me? lol

His current wheel is like this one http://bit.ly/aOnpNx except blue not green 

Can you buy fleece liners anywhere, like walmart or zellers or something? And that's it? Just lay it out around the cage?

I'm not sure what the temperature is in my room or house, no thermometer. But I'm going to go to the dollar store soon and pick one up I think. :mrgreen:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

that wheel is a Silent Spinner. Col. Mustard had one of those, I had to scrub that things every morning no exceptions with hot water and soap, and give her foot baths every morning as well... Also, it's a dangerous wheel, the small gaps can catch nails and little toes and hurt you hedgie. 

You can buy fleece liners anywhere... I bought Mustard's at target, a pack with 4 was 6 bucks I thinks. Just lay it on the cage and voila!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah silent spinners are dangerous, i would say get a Carolina Storm Wheel from Larry. I just ordered mine and theres been nothing but good feed back from everyone thats ordered them. You could also get a bucket wheel which would probably be cheaper but more flimsy. You can buy fleece at your walmarts fabric section if it has one, or any fabric store and just cut it to the size of the cage. i got mine at dollarama they were labeled as pet blankets they fit perfectly in my hedgies cage with no cutting at all, i just had to take the stitching out around the edges to make is safe. 

Its great that ur asking these questions before you get him  and i like the name Hercules lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!! I'm very excited for you! I have used various things in Cholla's cage for him to use as an additional house, like klenex box or oatmeal box. As long as it's not permanent, it should be ok. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

PJM said:


> Congratulations!! I'm very excited for you! I have used various things in Cholla's cage for him to use as an additional house, like klenex box or oatmeal box. As long as it's not permanent, it should be ok. Can't wait to see pictures!


that reminds me. now that u joined hedgehog central its a must!!! that u put up pictures


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Far as I know light wise, you just need any old regular light, be it a room ceiling light, desk lamp, just a light source other than the sun. Its good to keep it on a schedule, like lights on at 6am and lights out at 6pm. Roughly 12 to 14 hours worth, this is to keep them from thinking its winter and causing a possible hibernation attempt. Many owners I do believe setup an actual light near or on the cage, set to a timer, that way you do not forget, nor do you have to burn your main light all the time.

My guys...Hester Sue has just one of those zoo-meds clamp light with a 40 watt bulb in it, Loki has an old aquarium (florecent) light in his cage, both setup on a timer to run 6am to 6pm, but its a cheap walmart timer and sometimes doesn't turn off when it should, so there are days when it'll be on till 7 or 8pm.

One thing I'll note since you're a night owl like myself, when you're not playing and bonding with the hedgehog, you might want to invest in some black out curtains so you can get the cage almost totally dark. Many hedgies dislike any form of light for playing, my Loki was like that and spent a month not wheeling or playing in his cage until I realized it. Now the little psycho is up for 6+ hours wheeling and trashing his cage. The cause of that first month was nothing more than the glow of a tv and monitor in the room, kept the main lights off. Hester on the other hand doesn't mind the tv/monitor glow, but dislikes the main lights being on.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Oh okay, I might look into getting another wheel soonish then. I read somewhere about putting sandpaper in the wheel or something to help trim the nails down, but only for a day or two every few weeks? I'm just not sure how I'm going to go trimming his nails, I might be a bit scared to hurt him.. :S

Haha yeah, I like the name Hercules too, but he doesn't really suit it, he needs something cuter.. like Kirby or something  Not sure yet.

I'll post pictures as soon as I get him!! I can't wait! I'm going to go to the dollar store before I pick him up & get a thermometer & a plastic pan or something to put under the wheel to try and start litter training.. Oh, I guess I'll also have to pick up another scrubbing brush or something to clean the wheel haha! Don't fancy using the one for my dishes :| 

I'll have to look into the lighting thing, but yeah I was thinking of putting a sheet or something over the most part of the cage during the day if needed so that he can be sure to sleep! Ahh this is very exciting!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do NOT put sandpaper or anything rough like that in the wheel. Hedgies run on the pads of their feet so the sandpaper will cut up the bottom of their feet. Hedgies have very tender feet and their nails only touch the ground when they are way over grown. Please just use some small human nail clippers and trim his nails that way.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha, my little guy is Hercules! Welcome


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

slightly OT: i know there's the "before you bring baby home" sticky, but maybe it'd be good to have like a "shopping list 101" sticky? and keep it as concrete as possible and when possible (e.g., one or two recs for the wheel, a few links for the heating setup, etc). i just think it'd be helpful to have such a sticky for new hedgie parents.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Remember that hedgies need a well lit room to sleep, they are active when its dark out u should only use a sheet or something like that at night if there is lights on. Dont try to use sandpaper in there wheels its not a good idea. When you give him a bath thats when you clip his nails. He wont go into a ball and u said that he enjoys baths so im sure it would be really easy for you, just hold his foot so that he cant move away but not so hard as to hurt him, and make sure that you dont cut his nails too far back.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think the name Kirby would be adorable!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear god who told you to put sandpaper on the wheel? Please slap them or something, in short you'd probably wake up to a giant bloody mess and a severely injured hog, definitely ask around here before doing something someone else told you.

And like others said, don't cover his cage during the day, as long as he has a house/igloo to hide in, he'll get enough darkness. Someone said it on here and it was good, Hedgehogs need light to sleep like we need darkness. They're not in actual light, but its just the fact they are nocturnal, thus light = sleep, darkness = play.

And ditto on trimming the nails while they're in the water, they don't ball up and even if they're trying their hardest to get out, they're usually too distracted trying to escape to notice you grabbing their foot and trimming, just remember try and not hit the wick in their nail (pink area), otherwise they will bleed and blood + water usually looks like a horror movie, even when its just a little nick.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys!

Yeah, I thought the sandpaper thing was a bit weird, so that's why I wanted to check.. I think I read it on a couple of sites a few months ago, not sure though exactly where. I'll just try the nail clipping normally then 

Can't wait to get him home!!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ur gonna love owning a hedgie


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Yeah I think I will! I'm so excited. I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight!! I hope he goes okay on the bus & train & another bus ride home :S haha! bout an hour or so of public transit.. :S he'll be in his cage..


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok well hopefully he has an igloo, if he does he'll probably sleep the whole time, thats what mine does anytime i drive anywhere with him lol


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Counting down the hours now!! 

It was raining earlier, I hope it wont be raining when we have to get him home. I don't want him to get cold on the bus & train rides home.. I'm going to take a towel and a shoe box in my bag I think just in case? I don't think there's anything fleece currently in my house.. We might have a fleece blanket actually, well my friend might.. I'll try and "borrow" it


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> Counting down the hours now!!
> 
> It was raining earlier, I hope it wont be raining when we have to get him home. I don't want him to get cold on the bus & train rides home.. I'm going to take a towel and a shoe box in my bag I think just in case? I don't think there's anything fleece currently in my house.. We might have a fleece blanket actually, well my friend might.. I'll try and "borrow" it


i was counting the hours when we were bringing Sweetie home.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

JESSJAMES said:


> Counting down the hours now!!
> 
> It was raining earlier, I hope it wont be raining when we have to get him home. I don't want him to get cold on the bus & train rides home.. I'm going to take a towel and a shoe box in my bag I think just in case? I don't think there's anything fleece currently in my house.. We might have a fleece blanket actually, well my friend might.. I'll try and "borrow" it


If you want to be sure he doesn't get chilled, you could take a handwarmer and a sock, and after you get him, activate the handwarmer, put it in the sock, and stick it in the box with him. Then he can snuggle up to it if he wants.  Good luck and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

I can't wait, it's terrible. Time is going SO slow! 

I was up until 3 last night cutting up toilet paper rolls and a box. I made the box into a little house looking thing, just cause I was bored and couldn't sleep! I haven't played with boxes in so long :lol: I need to come up with some kind of playpen to use for the next week or so. 

I hope he's not too scared of me.. haha! Oh, I'm also thinking of renaming him to "Mowgli" but I'm not really sure yet, I guess I'll just get him and see if the name comes to me  Though I feel bad changing his current name.. but it just doesn't really seem to suit him haha


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> I can't wait, it's terrible. Time is going SO slow!
> 
> I was up until 3 last night cutting up toilet paper rolls and a box. I made the box into a little house looking thing, just cause I was bored and couldn't sleep! I haven't played with boxes in so long :lol: I need to come up with some kind of playpen to use for the next week or so.
> 
> I hope he's not too scared of me.. haha! Oh, I'm also thinking of renaming him to "Mowgli" but I'm not really sure yet, I guess I'll just get him and see if the name comes to me  Though I feel bad changing his current name.. but it just doesn't really seem to suit him haha


i really like Mowgli for a hog. 

i was in school till late night when we were picking up Sweetie. you can bet i didn't learn much that day.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> If you want to be sure he doesn't get chilled, you could take a handwarmer and a sock, and after you get him, activate the handwarmer, put it in the sock, and stick it in the box with him. Then he can snuggle up to it if he wants.  Good luck and can't wait to see pics!


Can you get hand warmers anywhere? I've never seen them before haha! I'm from Australia originally, moved to Canada this year... so I've never needed much to keep warm. 



fracturedcircle said:


> i really like Mowgli for a hog.
> 
> i was in school till late night when we were picking up Sweetie. you can bet i didn't learn much that day.


Oh man, I used to hate being in school & waiting til the end of the day for something, school ALWAYS went forever.. at least sitting around my house it goes somewhat faster  haha


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Oh! Another question..

Cause hedgies lick everything.. what's the go with cuts and stuff on your hands/fingers? I slammed my pinky in the car door a couple of nights ago, it's nice and gross and blood everywhere - still bleeds here and there if I knock it. I'm planning to put a bandaid on it obviously when hedgie comes, but what about them licking the bandaid?


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

they dont actually lick EVERYTHING at least orbie doesnt haha just keep ur pinkie away from him untill it heals. You should take a picture of him once u get him and post it on here also could u post a pic of where ur gonna be keeping him? like just a pic of his cage? then we could give u even more advice


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> Oh! Another question..
> 
> Cause hedgies lick everything.. what's the go with cuts and stuff on your hands/fingers? I slammed my pinky in the car door a couple of nights ago, it's nice and gross and blood everywhere - still bleeds here and there if I knock it. I'm planning to put a bandaid on it obviously when hedgie comes, but what about them licking the bandaid?


My Col. Mustard goes nuts with the smell of Band-aids. If your hedgie starts sniffing and licking it too much, just move your hand away.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! I also think Mowgli is a good name. Just 1 week ago I was in your shoes - excitedly waiting for Zoey. Now all day I look forward to 7 pm so I can spend time with them.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

You guys keep making me even more excited to get him! Yeah, I think I really like the name Mowgli too! As soon as I get home and set him up I'll take pictures! I haven't decided where I'm going to put his cage yet though, I know it'll be in my room.. But I don't want him on the floor. I might have it on my table/desk thing for awhile next to my printer that I never use haha. I have a laptop.. So I'm always sitting on my bed or the couch in the lounge anyways.

I have to head out in 40 minutes!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Mowgli is a nice name!  Can't wait to see pictures! Good luck!


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Hercules is home!! 

The guy seemed pretty sad to say goodbye, and he said he hopes I keep his name Hercules, so I think I will..

So, he came with cedar shavings.. they're the bad ones aren't they? I can smell the dust from it/taste it already.. it's pretty bad. They're definitely going bye byes! heis food is also "hedgehog forumla" by sunseed...

His cage is also tiny, he basically walks out of his igloo and he's at his wheel, the guy had him in a big cage/pen that he built himself so this was all I got though.

I think he's got very dry skin, when he gets all huffy and sticks his spikes out, you can really see the skin on his back too..

Right now I took the cage/top part off his cage and he's just getting used to my house I guess. He likes my finger.. he licks it a lot! But any movements and he freaks out. He's having a wander in his cage right now, tryna get out LOL. Oh, AND his nails need a good cut..

it's not letting me upload a picture..?


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/2ih0bz


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> I can't wait, it's terrible. Time is going SO slow!
> 
> I was up until 3 last night cutting up toilet paper rolls and a box. I made the box into a little house looking thing, just cause I was bored and couldn't sleep! I haven't played with boxes in so long :lol: I need to come up with some kind of playpen to use for the next week or so.
> 
> I hope he's not too scared of me.. haha! Oh, I'm also thinking of renaming him to "Mowgli" but I'm not really sure yet, I guess I'll just get him and see if the name comes to me  Though I feel bad changing his current name.. but it just doesn't really seem to suit him haha


Aww, Mowgli is what I call my boyfriend (Morgan) so I'm a little biased, but I think it's a really cute name for a hedgie!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok to soothe his dry skin get Aveeno baby oatmeal soap and give him a bath with that,if u need to know how to bathe him send me a message 

those shavings are bad for any animal i would say take them out right away and use fleece or flannel liners (we already talked about that i believe) 

I would recommend getting him a bigger cage but you could also build a C&C cage (probably the cheaper option and it would probly give u the most room) 

When you give him a bath cut his nails but i think u should leave him alone a bit for the first few days.

And are you going to replace the silent spinner of death? lol

Edit* I forgot to mention food, that food isnt very good quality food for a hedgehog it can be used in a mix of food but i find that if hedgies are given a choice they wont touch it lol i would say use wellness indoor cat formula with a mix of chicken soup for the cat lovers soul. I think u can get both at Pet Value


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

For tonight, could I leave him with just news paper, torn up, instead of the cedar shavings?? Then tomorrow I'll go out and find some fleece stuff..

I'll be replacing the wheel eventually when I get a chance! 

Can you cut their nails with normal human nail scissors? Or would clippers be better? I don't think he'd let me get anywhere near him to cut his nails tonight lol. I just had lunch, and my finger is no longer lickable to him, he now sniffs my finger then gets all huffy haha it's so cute!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> For tonight, could I leave him with just news paper, torn up, instead of the cedar shavings?? Then tomorrow I'll go out and find some fleece stuff..
> 
> I'll be replacing the wheel eventually when I get a chance!
> 
> Can you cut their nails with normal human nail scissors? Or would clippers be better? I don't think he'd let me get anywhere near him to cut his nails tonight lol. I just had lunch, and my finger is no longer lickable to him, he now sniffs my finger then gets all huffy haha it's so cute!


he's cute! Congratulations!

I wouldn't recommend newspaper. I don't think it's good for them and he might try to eat it. You can cut his nails with clippers. Just try not to cut too short. 

For the dry skin, you can give him an oatmeal bath and put some flaxseed oil on the water. It really helps.

Sunseed Suncription isn't the worst thing you can feed a hedgie, as long as you don't use it exclusively. Try to introduce good quality cat food mixed with the Sunseed, so it doesn't upset his tummy.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> he's cute! Congratulations!
> 
> I wouldn't recommend newspaper. I don't think it's good for them and he might try to eat it. You can cut his nails with clippers. Just try not to cut too short.
> 
> ...


He's got newspaper at the bottom of his cage already, under all the cedar shavings :S Poor thing.. Well I might just leave him in what he's in tonight, and get the fleece liners tomorrow. I'm nervous to cut his nails! I'm sure he is too! Haha!

The hedgie food he's got is all he's ever had and been given apparently, I'll look in to some cat food tomorrow too! Shopping spree for Hercules! 

He's very adventurous, he keeps tryna climb out of his cage to come play around the house. I don't want to pick him up yet, every time I try to help him out with the towel he freaks out and gets all huffy and does the "pop" movement I've heard people talk about! If I pick him up with the towel while he's huffing & popping, it wont hurt him will it?


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

you'd be surprised how different hedgies are when there wet haha he wont ball up of huff at you but u might need someone to help u cut his nails to keep his feet still lol 

i know it probably seems like a lot but u can just slowly change things u dont have to do it all right away  but bedding and food are things that u should get on soon  and the new cage and wheel when u have the money


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, I wanna change the bedding first.. And then the cage pretty soon after, or at least get some sort of playpen thing set up. 

I might wait until tomorrow tonight for the bath & nail cutting, for his sake lol. Haha he just annointed after licking my finger. Icky. Ahaha. He's so cute. 

Oh, with his wheel, he had it before set up in the playpen thing he made.. and in his current cage it doesn't really stand up well. I was reading on here about them being on angles and dangerous and stuff, so I don't know what to do for now..


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i think you should just take it out...untill u get something else set up for him because its better to be safe then sorry. Like i said before C&C cages are a good choice, i actually have the cubes not even the cloroplast because my little guy doesnt climb and i use fleece liners. I got my cubes from walmart for like twenty dollars! and now he has a four square foot cage


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! He's home! And he's adorable! Even will all those shavings stuck to him. :lol: Your first annointing. Fun & gross isn't it? :lol:


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

MeAmandaTee said:


> i think you should just take it out...untill u get something else set up for him because its better to be safe then sorry. Like i said before C&C cages are a good choice, i actually have the cubes not even the cloroplast because my little guy doesnt climb and i use fleece liners. I got my cubes from walmart for like twenty dollars! and now he has a four square foot cage


Where can you get C&C cages.. in Canada? I'm going to go look around at walmart tomorrow and see what cool stuff I can find! I've got a hedgie shopping list 

I'm in a basement suite, with 2 other people, so if I could possibly find a four square foot space I'd give Hercules a cage that big too!  I guess I could re-arrange my room and give him a whole corner of it, if he's a good boy 



PJM said:


> Yay!! He's home! And he's adorable! Even will all those shavings stuck to him. :lol: Your first annointing. Fun & gross isn't it? :lol:


LOL! Yeah! It was kinda gross, but also exciting! I'm not sure what was so tasty about my fingers, but he didn't seem too fussed about them after I ate lunch/dinner! I'm not sure if he's over weight or not, he's more of a big spikey fur ball then the hedgehogs I saw at the pet shop a few weeks ago..


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

you make C&C cages out of storage cubes like these

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Black ... -4/5005199

And then you add cloroplast to make the bottom and sides (i dont find that part necessary since my little one doesnt climb) cloroplast (i dont think im spelling it right :lol: ) is what ppl use to make signs and stuff its plastic

heres a pic of a finished c&c cage

http://www.guineapighome.com/listings/s ... 43&cat=all

you can order one online but its just easier and cheaper to build one urself, and you can make it different shapes so it doesnt have to be a big square you can make it more long and what not, whatever fits in ur room.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Ohh! So it's not some special cage stuff, that's easy enough! Where do you get the chloroplast from, walmart too?? (is that how it's spelt? haha) What could you use as a base for it, like UNDER the fleece liner stuff? Like do you use a big tray, or more chloroplast stuff?? Or just sit it straight on the floor? :S

I'm gonna go to a dollar store tomorrow, and probably walmart too. I want to fix up his cage situation pretty soon, I feel sorry for him in the cage he's in now. But it's not sooo bad if the wheel is out, but then he has no wheel!  But it's the wheel of death anyways right? LOL D: How much are Larry's Carolina Storm wheels with shipping to Vancouver?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> Ohh! So it's not some special cage stuff, that's easy enough! Where do you get the chloroplast from, walmart too?? (is that how it's spelt? haha) What could you use as a base for it, like UNDER the fleece liner stuff? Like do you use a big tray, or more chloroplast stuff?? Or just sit it straight on the floor? :S
> 
> I'm gonna go to a dollar store tomorrow, and probably walmart too. I want to fix up his cage situation pretty soon, I feel sorry for him in the cage he's in now. But it's not sooo bad if the wheel is out, but then he has no wheel!  But it's the wheel of death anyways right? LOL D: How much are Larry's Carolina Storm wheels with shipping to Vancouver?


For the shipping with the CSW, you should PM Larry himself, he's very helpful ^-^

The chloroplast you would have to get at a Home Depot or something of the sorts


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Coroplast is the correct spelling, and is found typically at Lowes or Home Depot. It basically looks like plastic cardboard, its what a lot of signs and stuff outside convience stores are made out of. As for the base of the C&C cage, I'm not really sure what people use, fleece when folded over to create two layers tends to keep liquids from reaching the bottom. I'd use coroplast just due to the fact that you're in a basement suite, thus it must be a cement floor of some type.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

I just found a guy on craigslist who's selling 50 panels of the cage wire/box stuff.. for $50. But I'd never use $50 :S It's only 12 if I did 2x2 panels? + using it on the bottom too.. Anyone in Vancouver wanna split it?


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

Target has the cubes on sale atm for 15 bucks. I need to go out and get another one so I can make a storage shelf for ****tle's stuff. Lowes , for me at least, did not have coroplast. I did look in the plexiglass section though. The guy gave me all my pieces for 25 bucks from the scrap and I needed some huge pieces. It was a bit harder to drill holes in that though to zip tie it on. My boyfriend knows computers, not tools lol.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Shelobe said:


> Target has the cubes on sale atm for 15 bucks. I need to go out and get another one so I can make a storage shelf for ****tle's stuff. Lowes , for me at least, did not have coroplast. I did look in the plexiglass section though. The guy gave me all my pieces for 25 bucks from the scrap and I needed some huge pieces. It was a bit harder to drill holes in that though to zip tie it on. My boyfriend knows computers, not tools lol.


lol! well that link to the walmart site further up has them on sale for $12  but that's all .com. no good for me in Canada.. unless I got it all shipped I guess to here. It would be nice if walmart had a sale on them here too! Haha computers > tools!  I love that hedgie name btw, ****tles.. lmao!


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

The people at the vet try to keep calling him Skittles haha. I make sure to correct them. If the cubes are 12 bucks in store, that's even better. When I want to do something for my hedgie though, I want to do it now! I can't wait to order stuff online for him. The wheel I ordered from Larry is killing me, I can't wait to get it and let ****tles try it out. Congrats on your new hedgie, you'll love him, just be prepared to clean poop all the time, ****tles loves his poopy boots.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

I couldn't find ANYTHING like those wire storage cubes at my walmart here  sucky. Walmart in Canada is pretty lame compared to walmart in the US, just my opinion so far haha :lol: 

Yeah, I need to get me one of these wheels! Last night I watched/listened to Hercules running on his current wheel, he gets on for a few seconds, gets off, walks in the igloo, comes back out, back on wheel, runs a few seconds, etc. he's strange lol. And this morning there was only like one bit of poo on his wheel, so, is it possible he's a wannabe clean freak? 

He's sleeping still, I want him to wake up! I want to try picking him up with a towel or gloves tonight, and let him just sit on my lap or something.. But I don't like him all huffy, I feel like he'll huff too much and have a heart attack!


Oh, I have another general question for everyone/whoever.. Bed sheets.. Could you cut them up and use it as the fleece liners as bedding?? If yes, .. or no, could the bed sheets also be used to make hedgie bags? I walked around two different malls today looking for fleece stuff, just to be told that "100% cotton" is fleece?? But by then I was too tired to go back looking for that sort of stuff (like pajama pants?). I'm no good at this 
I also couldn't find the right aveeno soap stuff... or the cat food I was looking for. Someone should open a hedgehog accessories/necessities store..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor JessJames! I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time finding stuff. Yes, the pajama stuff is flannel. It will work fine. The most important thing is for there not to be any threads that can get wrapped around their legs or anything they can get their little toenails caught in. You have a bit of time to find things like the soap. 
I hope you have an easier time finding things tomorrow. 
Enjoy your little guy! I still can't wait to get mine everynight & we've had him a few months now. 
I agree - there should be a hedgies-r-us that we could all shop at! But then again, we would probably spend way too much money. :lol:


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

PJM said:


> I agree - there should be a hedgies-r-us that we could all shop at! But then again, we would probably spend way too much money. :lol:


But the money would be well spent 

So bed sheets are okay too yeah? It doesn't have a tag to say what kinda material it is, but I'm just guessing it's okay.. and yeah I'm following this site: http://www.craftideasdirect.com/hedgehog-supplies.html so there shouldn't be any threads out  if i do it right! I made a few pillows once when I like 10.. so years ago.. let's see how my sewing skills are now :S (..I'm 18 now, just in case that made a difference) haha


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe bed sheets are fine.  

And your comment about being afraid Hercules will puff so much and have a heart attack was way too funny! :lol: 

And also, I wouldn't pick him up with gloves. You actually want him to get used to the smell of your hands. A towel would be fine though.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

oh, what's the difference with the gloves & towel then? :S 

haha! but I really am concerned he'll huff so much and collapse, i feel bad making him get all huffy! D:

I really can't wait to take the cedar shavings, I'm going to do that tonight, and give him bed sheets.. except when I just cut up the bed sheet before, there was lots of threads and stuff sticking out... so now I don't know.. :S


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

JESSJAMES said:


> oh, what's the difference with the gloves & towel then? :S
> 
> haha! but I really am concerned he'll huff so much and collapse, i feel bad making him get all huffy! D:
> 
> I really can't wait to take the cedar shavings, I'm going to do that tonight, and give him bed sheets.. except when I just cut up the bed sheet before, there was lots of threads and stuff sticking out... so now I don't know.. :S


The gloves... well, they'll be covering your whole hands, and the towel won't. You can pick him up with the towel just so when he balls up the quills won't poke you, then put him on your lap and talk softly to him, and wait until he calms down. You don't have to touch him, but just leave your hand close to him so he can smell you. With time, he will associate you (your smell and voice) and security. 

What kind of cage is he in? Maybe just fold in the cut edges, so they'll be underneath the center part that doesn't has threads and stuff (understand what I said? :? )


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

The difference is that he can still smell your scent and you can pet him with your real fingers and not glove-fingers, however, I would use a pillow case or fleece instead of a towel, because of the threads and loops. Also, wash your hands with unscented soap before you hold him, I know this is contridicting my earlier statement about him smelling your scent, but it reduces germs. 

As for the bedding, get a different sheet and just fold it to fit the cage floor instead of cutting it. You can also put one of your old t-shirts in his cage to let him get used to your scent and it provides more bedding to sleep in.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe a pillow case will fit the bottom of the case and you won't have to cut it?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

And alot of times, gloves are made with leather, which is cow hide. So it would completely mask your scent. And makes them very scared.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

why dont you go to a fabric store? or dollarama had animal blankets that are made out of fleece they can be folded but the stitching on the outer edges has to be removed (its just for decoration) if you google fleece you should be able to find out exactly what fleece is making it easier to find just by reading tags and labels.

Maybe someone can give you a link to the exact type of aveeno you should use? I havent been able to find it either but i know what to look for lol and i think all aveeno soaps are made with oatmeal haha

And ordering the cubes would probly be more money, i found mine in where they keep laundry baskets, just ask someone who works at the store. you can get them at home depot or other stores like that too just ask someone working  

If you cant pick up ur hedgie with ur hands then i would say use an old shirt  and make sure to cover your bed or wherever ur letting him walk around cuz he might have an accident haha


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

So I took his cage back out to the kitchen area again, took the top off and took his igloo away from him so he wouldn't hide, he was playing and what not. He annointed after licking my hands again! Haha! I eventually managed to man up and pick him up with a teatowel, put him on to my lap and then let him explore from there! I don't know what I was expecting him to feel like LOL I could feel the spikes as he brushed past my legs every time he turned around. I even had a towel over my lap. He slid off my lap and went exploring around the kitchen. He kept trying to dig under the towel that was under my lap and hide in between the towel & my lap, but it tickled and I was concerned he was going to go huffy and pop at my leg! So I wouldn't let him under there lol. I'm mean  

But I think he had fun exploring for a bit. While he explored I took all the cedar shavings from his cage and replaced it with half a bed sheet folded over. I'm sure he's still going to go digging and play under it, so hopefully there won't be anything for him to get caught on!

Spent over an hour on the floor with him, so I think that's our bonding time for today/tonight! I think he's warming up to me at times, now I just have to warm up to his spikes.. Hehe


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

thats really good! the spikes dont hurt as much as they look  i pick up orbie when he's a little huffy ball all the time (whenever i wake him up) lol i've never really been hurt but i do get really itchy after handling him and i get little red dots wherever he poked me it goes away tho


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

:S what causes the red dots? I'm sure I'll be able to pick him up eventually with my hands, but for now... at least while he's still nervous, definitely using a towel! 

So I changed his bedding to the bed sheet yeah, it's a white sheet.. you can just imagine how dirty it is this morning  and he messed his wheel last night too, he kept it perfect the night before!  Oh well 

Ah... and I also have a job interview with a pet food store on Monday. Yay! Discounted good pet food!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

what pet store?  and im not sure what causes it but its not a big deal it could be that im slightly allergic but its nothing serious


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Tisol 

Oh yeah, I kinda hope I wont be allergic to him haha  I want it to be night time already so I can play with him! I have to work tonight too, so I wont be home until like 1  going to be hard to work when all I wanna do is come home and play with Hercules


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i usually wait a long time to play with Orbie because i find that if hes been up for a while then hes in a much better mood. It gives them a chance to get up on there own instead of being woken up, eat and drink (orbie gets sooo mad when i dont let him eat dinner before i play with him) and lets them do there...business so theres less chance of them doing it on you lol, plus my hedgie has a weird schedule he usually gets up at around 1 in the afternoon and eats and plays a bit then after about a half an hour he'll go to bed again then he'll get up at like 11 or 12 at night and stay up till about six in the morning haha i can hear him sometimes at seven in the morning even.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

so i just gave Hercules a bath, but just with warm water.. was gonna try and clip his nails but we really couldn't work out how to hold him & get his nails out to do it  he balls up and huffs and pops. 

I also noticed while he was walking around in the bath tub, that I think he's missing a toe or two from his back feet.. :S I'm guessing this is probably a result from his "death wheel" thing. But I don't think they're fresh wounds, like I think it must have been with his previous owner.. but still. It's not good. I don't know if I'm just imagining it, but I'm pretty sure he's missing something. But yeah, I really have no clue how I'm going to cut his nails..

Also, I found the C&C cage stuff in Walmart today, $18 (not including HST) for the cube things, 16 panels I think. But then I saw the same things, but not packed in a box, and only 12 panels, for $19 something.. :S


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Could you maybe give us a picture of the Hercules' foot? Did you try cutting his nails while he was taking a bath?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

How many toes does Hercules have? Hedgies have 5 toes on the front feet but only 4 toes on the hind feet.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Haven't really been able to see his feet properly, unless I put him in the bath again, I won't really be able to tell. Maybe it was just the way he was walking or something, not sure. But it just looked like there was gaps.. I'll let you guys know though!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> How many toes does Hercules have? Hedgies have 5 toes on the front feet but only 4 toes on the hind feet.


Hedgies always have 4 toes on the back feet, but only some have 5 on the front. Many are missing the "thumb" (dewclaw) and only have 4.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Really? Thanks for telling me, I didn't know that.


----------

